# public land use



## FIREBASE (May 15, 2006)

is it legal to play paintball on state or federal land durring the summer???


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

No, it is not


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

lawnboy said:


> No, it is not


Since when?? never heard that law before... Its "public land" if you want to take a nature walk, if you want to hunt,fish, camp play paintball... we play all the time... if it is illegal, no one ever says anything to us

Federal may be a different issue, but state land I have never heard of such rule and have played on state land for a few years now...


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

lawnboys right,unless your picking up all the spent paintballs which i doubt anyone is,it's littering and that IS illegal


----------



## lostmale (Dec 28, 2003)

> lawnboys right,unless your picking up all the spent paintballs which i doubt anyone is,it's littering and that IS illegal


I find alot of shotgun casings in the woods so does that make hunting against the law. How about buckshot pellets is leaving them littering.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Hunting is an organized activity that is permissible by way of a hunting license. If you can obtain a Special Activity Permit to do paint ball on land that is paid for and maintained by hunters for hunting then you could but only with a permit. Go to land that is for playing paintball, there is enough of that type of land (private property) around.


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

lostmale said:


> I find alot of shotgun casings in the woods so does that make hunting against the law. How about buckshot pellets is leaving them littering.


Those people should clean it their empties - it doesn't make it right or legal. As with spent shot, unless there's alot of it around causing a problem, it's probably unlikely to be enforced.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

State land is state land, unless your in a special area such as shiawassee, you can play there, as long as you are not harassing a hunter...and last I knew most paintballs break... and wash away with rain...


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> State land is state land, unless your in a special area such as shiawassee, you can play there, as long as you are not harassing a hunter...and last I knew most paintballs break... and wash away with rain...


 

I'll bet some of us got here by our parents playing on state land?????????!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> State land is state land, unless your in a special area such as shiawassee, you can play there, as long as you are not harassing a hunter...and last I knew most paintballs break... and wash away with rain...


You are correct, " State land is State land" and while using it you must follow the rules.....
Boehr is correct once again...... 

From the DNR web site....

Question 
Can I play paintball on State Land? 

Answer 
It is not legal to play paintball under State Land Rules 299.922(I) that states "On lands owned or under the control of the department it is unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following...paint or otherwise mark any tree or rock on any lands, waters, structures or property...". Therefore, it is not legal to play paintball on State Land unless you have written permission that exempts you from this rule.
To obtain permission to play paintball on a State Park or Recreation area you must contact 517-335-5695 and for State Game Area land you may contact 517-641-4903.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

*GENERAL RULES *(History: 2001 MR 20, Eff. Oct.18, 2001; 2004 MR 24, Eff. Dec.28, 2004.)
*R 299.922 Unlawful acts generally. *Rule 22. On lands owned or under the control of the
department, it is unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following: *(a) *To enter, use, or
occupy state-owned lands for any purpose when they are posted against entry, use, or
occupancy, as ordered by the department. *(b) *To dispose of refuse, rubbish, trash, or garbage
not resulting from the use of state-owned lands in receptacles provided on state-owned lands. *(c)*
To set fire to the contents of a trash container. *(d) *To place or burn garbage in a fire ring or stove,
or bury refuse, rubbish, trash, or garbage, regardless of its origin. *(e) *To engage in any violent,
abusive, loud, boisterous, vulgar, lewd, or otherwise disorderly conduct, or to lounge, sit, or lie
upon walks, roads, or paths obstructing the free passage of another person. *(f) *To place or erect
a fence or barrier, to construct or occupy improvements, or to enclose the lands. *(g) *To move,
remove, destroy, mutilate, or deface posters, notices, signs, or markers of the department of
natural resources or any other agency of government. *(h) *To destroy, damage, or remove trees,
shrubs, wildflowers, grasses, or other vegetation. Except in wildlife food plots, this subdivision
does not apply to picking and removing mushrooms, berries, and edible fruits or nuts for personal
use. _*(i) To peddle or systematically solicit business of any nature; distribute or post any handbills*_
_*or other advertising matter; post signs; paint or otherwise mark any tree or rock on any lands,*_
*waters, structures, or property.  *That is the loosest translation of the law I have ever read, The entire section calls to not put your buisness out there or mark the woods as in anyway advertising...... ahhh play anyway...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

F SH, it is not up to the individual to interpret the meaning of the law, merely to follow it. 

I would _stongly_ advise all members to ignore your opinion..." ahhh play anyway..."


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

But see disallowing paintball is interpreting the law, because it says to paint or mark, as meaning permanant... 

Paintballs wash away, we have played on state land for about three years not, Since i have been in school and to be honest... You wouldnt even know anyone was there.. I have been through a lot of Political science classes, (its my minor) and this definately would be on the scale of intepretation, and 3/4 of all law is just that- interpretation


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> But see disallowing paintball is interpreting the law, because it says to paint or mark, as meaning permanant...
> 
> Paintballs wash away, we have played on state land for about three years not, Since i have been in school and to be honest... You wouldnt even know anyone was there.. I have been through a lot of Political science classes, (its my minor) and this definately would be on the scale of intepretation, and 3/4 of all law is just that- interpretation


The problem is, it doesn't matter what your interpetation is. What matters is the CO or LEO's and the courts interpetation.:evil:


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Paintballs wash away,


 when? my garage still has paintball marks on it from the summer of 04 WHEN can i expect the rain to wash it away,i can scrape it off with my fingernail,but nothing mother nature throws at it takes it off,there's a couple spots on my deck that i power washed but there's still a stain.i'm not against PB'n i keep one in the house to keep stray pets out of my yard,but that stuff is messy,and after it dries,it does'nt come off without scrubbing,when one goes into the woods,they should leave only footprints(or gut piles ).


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

sullyxlh said:


> when? my garage still has paintball marks on it from the summer of 04 WHEN can i expect the rain to wash it away,i can scrape it off with my fingernail,but nothing mother nature throws at it takes it off,there's a couple spots on my deck that i power washed but there's still a stain.i'm not against PB'n i keep one in the house to keep stray pets out of my yard,but that stuff is messy,and after it dries,it does'nt come off without scrubbing,when one goes into the woods,they should leave only footprints(or gut piles ).


not suppose to use exterior house paint, try the real paintballs that are sold in the round form first  . anyways i used to play with a few leo's that i worked with on some private property and couldnt tell where we had been at in the woods. and it washes out of fabric as well. 
just wondering why you didnt hose off the garage when you were done playing? rain dont fall sideways does it?


----------



## devo024 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> But see disallowing paintball is interpreting the law, because it says to paint or mark, as meaning permanant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

don't ask, don't tell. who would be getting hurt. if its illeagal, you probably wont get caught. if its a huge problem, dont forget where you live. the law is us. we are the law. this is our state and country if we dont like what is going on, it is up to us to change things. dont forget the strength our numbers have. it seems everyone is so uptight. especially the people w/power. take a pill.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

HOangler said:


> don't ask, don't tell. who would be getting hurt.


One of the reasons paint is restricted on state lands has to do with the fact that the state sells timber on the basis of paint marked trees.

I imagine that if paint was unrestricted, paint-ball would likely become a popular pastime of loggers and timber buyers.

;-)


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

Nick Adams said:


> One of the reasons paint is restricted on state lands has to do with the fact that the state sells timber on the basis of paint marked trees.
> 
> I imagine that if paint was unrestricted, paint-ball would likely become a popular pastime of loggers and timber buyers.
> 
> ;-)


My thoughts exactly! Maybe a bunch of us could get together and play paintball in FSH's parent's yard. It's not hurting anything....right?

The paintball on state/federal land thing reminds me of skateboarder kids who want to skateboard all over private and public property. All they can say is, "What's it hurting?" Lame argument. Follow the law and keep your paintball guns on private property or get a permit for special use of state land. I live near FSU and don't want to see that crap in the woods. Where are you doing this anyway? I'd like to watch.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

HOangler said:


> don't ask, don't tell. who would be getting hurt. if its illeagal, you probably wont get caught. if its a huge problem, dont forget where you live. the law is us. we are the law. this is our state and country if we dont like what is going on, it is up to us to change things. dont forget the strength our numbers have. it seems everyone is so uptight. especially the people w/power. take a pill.


Maybe if you lived in an area that was more populated you would see why this is an issue. While Turkey hunting a couple weeks ago, all I could hear was screaming and yelling and "pop-pop-pop-pop". Paintballers were screwing up my Turkey hunting on State Land. Land that HUNTERS pay for. Your anti-government rhetoric is loud and clear. So, take your own advice and take a pill.:lol: Either that or give us your address and we'll bring a bus load of paintballer kids to your Turkey woods.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ya, the paint balls might disintegrate in time due to rain. The co2 cartridges I have found where paintballers were tresspassing on private property would still be there if I had not picked them up. Oh and the paintballs I did pick up were still in on piece. HOw long does it take for the hard shell of a paint ball to disintegrate.

Buy your OWN land to play on or go to a comercial paintball park.

Woodsrat, You know like the rest of us living in the north that a lot of our Visitors that come north feel that if a piece of property doesn't have a house built on it or fenced it is theres to use or MIS-USE as they see fit. 

Bring on Labor Day!!!!!!


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

multibeard said:


> Woodsrat, You know like the rest of us living in the north that a lot of our Visitors that come north feel that if a piece of property doesn't have a house built on it or fenced it is theres to use or MIS-USE as they see fit.
> 
> Bring on Labor Day!!!!!!


You know.......I find myself looking forward to the end of summer every year too.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

*You guys worry about paint ball being illegaland we have all the immigrants and illegal aliens running around our statestop and think. Are we having fun? Are we hurting anything ? Are we leaving anything behind that could hurt? if not let the DNR stop you and tell you to get out. Have some good clean fun are my thoughts..
*


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

motcityman said:


> *You guys worry about paint ball being illegaland we have all the immigrants and illegal aliens running around our statestop and think. Are we having fun? Are we hurting anything ? Are we leaving anything behind that could hurt? if not let the DNR stop you and tell you to get out. Have some good clean fun are my thoughts..*


Let me get this straight......we shouldn't worry about illegal paintballers on state land because we have illegal immigrants? O.K. That makes sense. 

What public land do you hunt on? Let the paintball guys know and they can show up when you're out hunting. Not hurting anything....right?


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

I made a statement to make you think about what we should and should not do on"OUR LAND"....and we have people living on "OUR LAND" in tents from out of the states and the DRN is not doing anything about it...and that is what is really wrong when you call and tell them...it just bites my shorts to think that we fight for The United States and the ones that just come here and do what they want dont get in trouble or sent home ....sorry I did not mean to just go play paintball anywhere or anytime...BUT we need to look at the real thing...."United we stand"..and we are not ...the paint ball thing is just a small tip of it...so sorry...we need to protect OUR lands and leave nothing but foot prints.....and yes that means paintball skins as well


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

ok yea yea immigration... but this is the US heck its michigan far from the problem... But Woods. sure if you want to come paintball on my land, I am game... my parents will even play with ya.. but to get some things straight that are clearly wrong here... but kids who are "painting your woods" its their woods too.. I am an avid hunter and yea my license dollars go to the same land and water you hunt and enjoy.. if its the law then its the law... Ok then go pick up every shell you have ever left in the woods.. even if its just 1.. why because its the law.. and of course we all know if everyone just one, we would have problems, but then everyones excuse is "well I only left one" Give me a break... 

"Buy your OWN land to play on or go to a comercial paintball park." --- ok I hunt I Feel the state should have a QDM ok so therefore all of you who go out and shoot a spike horn... BUY YOUR OWN LAND... AND DO WHAT YOU WILL, I dont want that crap in my woods.I want quality deer..not a very smart statement.

so everyone is supposed to have access to private land.. yea because its so cheap... and about commercial paintbal... sure go there.. but as a hunter you go to a game farm and hunt... do not set up a double standard when we wll know you would not go to a ranch just to hunt something you can do on public land.. 

and fine ok, make the permits available for us.. I will get them, and when you see your (public) woods painted up then what do you have to say? It was legal.. Maybe I will do that

ok I hunt I use private land... so I should get my money cause well Idonot use the public land, I want that money to make my habitat better so I can have all the deer from the surrounding public land to go on my land.. No my money goes to a goal.. a goal to make the overall state hunting better for you, for me, for every hunter.. But do you hear paintballers crying about that..

Next if you heard the pop.. pop.. pop... and are concerned about this, call the DNR thats called hunter harassment.. and I feel should be adressed. Your right paintball should not be played during hunting season, but as of june 1st what can ya really hunt? untill september.. 

Umm and about trees... Dont they use like flurescent paint.... and make like thick circles??? I guess I never saw a marked timber tree to be logged that looked like a splatter...

about that CO tank... personally anyone who would leave one around are idiots, they are expensive.. unless they use those stupid things that shoot BB"s out of pellet guns.. are they silver??? yea those are not paintball guns, cheap imitations... like some hunters just a bad rep of what paintballin is about..

And all I can really say about the land use.. and the mess, well maybe we just found some good land, but well we have played there for three years and like I stated before wouldnt even be able to tell we were there.. but if the DNR wants to regulate it.. well fine so be it, but like skateboarders and such, if you want them off "your public land" then encourage the DNR to set something aside for that use then, It should not be a private land sport.. What If i told you, if you dont have private land you are not elligable to hunt... that is absurd nor fair, and neither is denying people the right to paintball.. because not everyone has the same view as some on this thread

BTW I already got my turkey this year...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Look! Bottom line is IT'S ILLEGAL!!!

Don't agree with the law? Work to change it!

A question was asked, an answer was given. Now those who don't like the answer want to argue it to death.....


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Look! Bottom line is IT'S ILLEGAL!!!
> 
> ...


Boehr and PrtyMolusk nailed it, again.

For FSH and the other paintballfans, when you come Up North this summer, please leave yr paintball crap and yr attitudes back down South.

Is it Labor Day yet???

NB


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Look! Bottom line is IT'S ILLEGAL!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Everyone has an opinion which this particular forum isn't based on. This is enough.


----------

